
The iPad And Chrome OS Netbooks Are On A Collision Course - rmanocha
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/29/ipad-chrome-os/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
elblanco
To me, the only missing feature on netbooks is the ability to flip the screen
over, turn the thing into a tablet formfactor and write on the screen or use
multi-touch.

That can't possibly add that much to a netbook's costs can it?

